# Dang dreaded time change



## LEFSElover (Mar 9, 2008)

Someone had to do it.  Someone had to make sure the clocks were set to the right time for this morning.  Someone had to get to work ontime.  NOW SOMEONE'S GOING TO BE AT WORK ONE HOUR BEFORE EVERYONE ELSE.  Because someone goofed! ME!  Hard as I tried to do it right, I'm up and at work and no one else is, but rest assured, they will be in an hour.  aRgh!!!​


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 9, 2008)

So sorry Lefse.  - did u have a little tremor in you finger and pushed the button twice ?  Poor thing - Hope the rest of your day is better.

BarbL.


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2008)

I love it. No more being dark at 6 o'clock !!
I always set mine before I go to bed though.
I don't wait til 2 a.m. like they say to do.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate it.  It IS dark at 6--6 am, that is--and that is when I have to get up.

It just seems silly to me.  Leave the clock alone.


----------



## love2"Q" (Mar 9, 2008)

i love it ..


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 9, 2008)

Am I the ONLY one who didn't know time change was today?


----------



## plumies (Mar 9, 2008)

I just wish they would pick one and stick with it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 9, 2008)

It was just getting light for bus pick up.  Grr.  I don't like that part of this time of year.


----------



## amber (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the extra hour of daylight, but being dark in the morning really rots.  How is this suppose to save energy if I have to turn my lights on the the morning?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2008)

I LOVE it!!  I know it sounds silly when you think about the logistics of it, but it definitely makes my life easier.  For one thing, the "hounds from "heck" don't start griping about their dinner until it starts to get dark, so I at least "feel" like I have extra time to get other things done before having to deal with them - like deal with the "ponies" & their griping - lol!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm with you Sparrow, now it's dark at 6, when I head out to work. When the snow leaves I won't mind so much, but for right now it stinks.  Put it back where it used to be or leave it alone.

And didn't Verizon used to take care of the time change on their cell phones? My alarm on my cell phone, the only alarm I use, went off an hour late this morning, then because I had set all the clocks ahead last night, something I don't usually do, I had no idea what the heck time it was in my early morning haze. I looked at my Wally World clock radio that is supposed to keep track of DST, but when they changed the DST last year, that never changes on time anymore..... apparently. I was thinking for sure my cell phone had to be right.  Maybe that's when I had a Blackberry it used to keep track of DST. I called Verizon Wireless and the first automated message I heard was to power off and on your cell phone to get the time to change. That doesn't seem right.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 9, 2008)

Uh-Oh. That was *Today* ? I'll be back in few minutes.......


----------



## *amy* (Mar 9, 2008)

plumies said:


> I just wish they would pick one and stick with it.


 
I agree. And... at least wait till Spring begins _March 20_.   I've already started running the A/C, as it was 80 degrees yesterday.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 9, 2008)

Its going to be lighter in the morning, not darker>>  Spring Forword.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Its going to be lighter in the morning, not darker>>  Spring Forword.



Think of it this way - 6:00 am - the sun may JUST be coming up - now the sun is JUST coming up at 7:00 am - thus keeping it darker for an extra hour in the morning.

It gets dark say at 7:00 PM now - Spring forward and it gets dark at 8:00 PM.

(I'm just stating these times for a reference - not really sure what time the sun comes up )


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes Barb L., you're right - eventually it WILL be lighter in the morning, but due to Mother Nature rather than Daylight Savings Time.  It's been getting a little lighter earlier every morning for the past couple of months.  It's the natural way of things.  (And I should know, since I'm up at 5:30 a.m. every day - lol!)

However, the unnatural & sudden hour change in time that we make has it just appear "darker" for the time being.  Once Mother Nature catches up with us, everything will settle down.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Yes Barb L., you're right - eventually it WILL be lighter in the morning, but due to Mother Nature rather than Daylight Savings Time.  It's been getting a little lighter earlier every morning for the past couple of months.  It's the natural way of things.  (And I should know, since I'm up at 5:30 a.m. every day - lol!)
> 
> However, the unnatural & sudden hour change in time that we make has it just appear "darker" for the time being.  Once Mother Nature catches up with us, everything will settle down.



Mother Nature - she's been around for awhile right?  Why don't we listen to her?    (I understand the whole farmer/crop thing though) - but Mother Nature was here first!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 9, 2008)

Between global warming & changing the DST date...

YouTube - Chicago - Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 9, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Its going to be lighter in the morning, not darker>>  Spring Forword.


No, Barb, what was 5:30 will be 6:30 and it's dark at 5:30 the sun was just barely coming up at 6:20 on Friday.  Like now, it's already 3:30 but it only feels like 2:30 and is according to my DVD player


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 9, 2008)

We were completely prepared to day, all clocks set and alarm ready. Get dressed for church, out to the garage, cars dead!!

Turns out the kids left three of the overhead lights on and drained the battery on it.

So, got it jumped but missed church.... you know what they say about best laid plans.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 9, 2008)

I had that issue with my cell phone not changing last time. Most cell phones, I think need to be shut off, then turned back on, and the time will change on it. 

It's always hard on me when we have to lose an hour of sleep! DH and I went to bed at 10:00..(which was really 11:00) but didn't end up falling asleep until almost 11:00 (so 12:00) It just really screws me up!!

I just started a new job about a week ago, and have to get up at 5am every morning... What a great time to have to lose an hour of sleep!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 9, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> So sorry Lefse.  - did u have a little tremor in you finger and pushed the button twice ? Poor thing - Hope the rest of your day is better.BarbL.


the rest of my day did go much better, everyone had a good laugh at my expense and then someone bought me a big mug of starbucks, it immediately made me smile...........sorry for complaining.....................
my cell phone didn't change, it was wrong but I used that as a back up alarm clock so I didn't turn it off, didn't know you had to. called work too, they kept me on hold for a hundred years, I couldn't wait to find out the time anyway. blah blah blah

BTW...love the Salvidore Dali clock


----------



## pacanis (Mar 9, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Mother Nature - she's been around for awhile right? Why don't we listen to her?  (I understand the whole farmer/crop thing though) - but Mother Nature was here first!


 
Trust me, those farmers are out there at 2 in the morning these days if they feel the need. 
I think the only people DST may help anymore are the Amish.... and they probably could care less


----------



## auntdot (Mar 9, 2008)

It was just starting to look like morning might be coming when I leave for work at 6:30, now it is back to the middle of the night.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 9, 2008)

I love Daylight Saving Time.  Given the choice of dark mornings or dark afternoons, I choose dark mornings.  You can thank/curse Ben Franklin for the idea.  I doubt he will care which.  

Fortunately, most of our things (computer, clocks, DVD player, etc.) set themselves.  I just had to change the microwave, my watch, car clock, and a couple clocks.  BTW, for those who are into those kinds of things (wordplay, that is), there is no "s" on the end of the word "Saving" in DST.

Barbara
P.S.  Don't forget to change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  DST is a good way to remember to do that.  Ours are hardwired, so they don't use batteries, but I know a lot do.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2008)

As I get older, the more I appreciate Daylight Saving Time. The last few years I've not had any trouble adjusting to losing an hour because I change all our clocks right after lunch on Saturday and follow the "new" time for the remainder of the day.  I've discovered that doing this  helps a lot.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 9, 2008)

I do not like DLST let nature do what she intended so what if it's light or dark earlier or later. Why mess with the time, Arizona doesn't also another state. Sure it's great when you gain an hour but losing an hour wrecks havoc on my sleep.


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 9, 2008)

Am I dreaming or did Ronald Reagan do away with Daylight savings time for a while?  It's possible I AM dreaming as I woke up with the roosters this morning, no ACTUALLY before the roosters


----------



## babetoo (Mar 9, 2008)

*some change is not good!*



plumies said:


> I just wish they would pick one and stick with it.


 

i hate when it changes. would like it left on dls time all year

babe


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 9, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Am I dreaming or did Ronald Reagan do away with Daylight savings time for a while?  It's possible I AM dreaming as I woke up with the roosters this morning, no ACTUALLY before the roosters


You're dreaming.  It changed last in 1986 and prior to that 1974.  No Reagan president either of those times.  Actually I think it was Nixon that had a hand in one of the changes.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 9, 2008)

I really think it's stupid. I hate the fact that I had to lose an hour, that is, I am a night person. I have a really hard time going to sleep. I stay up until 3am almost each night just watching TV. I feel like I just LOST some free time


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 9, 2008)

I used to go to bed at 3:00 a.m.  Now it is more like 4:30 to as late as after sun-up.  Sheesh!  Anyway, as far a losing an hour, you only lose an hour one day a year and you get it back in the fall.  That is the only thing I like about going off Daylight Saving Time--having an extra hour to sleep that one night.

Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to say that I really enjoyed this evening.  Fed/hayed the ponies at 6 (aka 5) & fed & walked the "hounds from "heck" at 7 (aka 6).  Then enjoyed trying out a lusciuos new sea scallop recipe & had it on the table while it was just truly getting dark out.

I LOVE IT!!  Lol!!!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 9, 2008)

I feel like I'm in an old Godzilla movie - 10 frames outta sync.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> You're dreaming.  It changed last in 1986 and prior to that 1974.  No Reagan president either of those times.  Actually I think it was Nixon that had a hand in one of the changes.



You aren't saying we haven't had a DST change other than these two years are you?  This happens every year, twice a year to be exact - we fall back and spring forward - every year.

During the energy crisis we didn't "fall back".  We kept that hour of daylight at the end of the day.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2008)

amy, awesome dali! i'd forgotten that one. thanks.

tonight is gonna suck, like every time change.  

lots of the 3am morning news people and others who haven't been in since friday suddenly see their clocks off when they come in on monday morning, and aren't happy about it. 

i mean, there's a central clock system (actually 2: an old 1 hz pulse system, and a modern time code system) that is supposed to drive all of the clocks in the building, but there's always a dozen or so that seem to escape the s.o.p.. 
clocks offset for international time zones, non-system battery operated clocks, defective clocks and line amplifiers, etc.. 
and *everyone* wants their clock set to naval observatory precision.  

let's just say that i'll be busy tonight.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 10, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You aren't saying we haven't had a DST change other than these two years are you?  This happens every year, twice a year to be exact - we fall back and spring forward - every year.
> 
> During the energy crisis we didn't "fall back".  We kept that hour of daylight at the end of the day.


I'm saying that the day of daylight savings time has only changed three times in 40 years.  It's always been the X Sunday of X month (example this year it's the Second Sunday of March) and that has only been "adjusted" three times, 1974, 1986 (effective 1987), and 2006 (put into effect in 2007).


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I'm saying that the day of daylight savings time has only changed three times in 40 years.  It's always been the X Sunday of X month (example this year it's the Second Sunday of March) and that has only been "adjusted" three times, 1974, 1986 (effective 1987), and 2006 (put into effect in 2007).



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   Well I'll be a monkey's uncle - see, I never knew it actually happened on the same day.  I just know it's going to happen in the spring and in the fall


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 10, 2008)

Learn something new every day.  I learned that new computers don't tell you that they adjusted the time, turns out, I don't remember ever adjusting the time on this computer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm going to bed smarter!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 10, 2008)

We have had three referendums on introducing DLS in this state in my lifetime and on each occasion it has been a resounding NO.  Despite this, we are currently in a three-year trial with one more year to go.  We don't need it.  At the height of summer it is still light at nearly 8pm with dawn at 5am under nature's clock.  We should be coming to an end of this in the next couple of weeks, not sure when. Can't wait.  I have missed my early mornings.  I can't let my cats out before it is light and if I get up before they can go out, my Love Cats turn into The Destroyers, so we all get up with the sun.

We have these stupid ads to delay turning on the a/c during 3-6pm "use the cooling air from outside when you get home and open doors and windows" - except the pillocks obviously haven't been outside of their airconditioned offices between 3 and 6pm or they would realise that it is still hot then, with our maximum temps not being reached until after 4pm or even 5pm some summer days!  They just want us to not overload their pathetic, ageing electricity grid which they haven't planned to upgrade soon enough. GRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 10, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Its going to be lighter in the morning, not darker>>  Spring Forword.
> 
> This ole' brain was wrong, totally understand - (just got up) darker out , bad grandma - please forgive !


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Barb L. said:
> 
> 
> > Its going to be lighter in the morning, not darker>>  Spring Forword.
> ...


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 10, 2008)

I really don't like it. Especially since they (I'd like to know who) decided to extend it. I like to walk early in the day, and it is way too dark to do that before at least 7:30 or so.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 10, 2008)

They said on the news today that losing that hour affects our bodies not just in the immediate but for up to months until the summer.  I didn't realize it was that long.  I can certainly tell today, I couldn't get to sleep last night and getting up this morning was hard.


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2008)

It does not affect me in the least. Well actually that is not true. Last night I had a little more trouble falling asleep than usual, but that will not happen tonight. 

I love this time of year when I get an extra hour of sunlight on my ride home from work. Leaving the office when it is still sunny is somehow much less depressing than leaving in pitch black.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 10, 2008)

I adjust pretty quickly too.  That first morning is hard (mostly my fault though because I get to bed too late anyway).  I also don't get jet lag--wonder if that is related.  Don't know why that thought came to me!

Barbara


----------



## Inferno (Mar 10, 2008)

It somewhat bothered me since not all the clocks in my house were set properly so it was a debate as to what timezone we may be in. Also, my watch died so it was on it's own timezone. Not all of the clocks at university are set right either and some, are completely off by anywhere from 30 mins to several hours. Luckily, the weather network had the proper time.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 11, 2008)

Inferno said:


> It somewhat bothered me since not all the clocks in my house were set properly so it was a debate as to what timezone we may be in. Also, my watch died so it was on it's own timezone. Not all of the clocks at university are set right either and some, are completely off by anywhere from 30 mins to several hours. Luckily, the weather network had the proper time.


LOL If my husband had his way, we would get rid of all clocks and watches. I am the type who has to have my clocks and watches on the exact time, and if you ask me the time and it is 5:36, I will tell you it is 5:36, not 5:30 or even 5:35.

Barbara


----------

